# Clownfish Shaking



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Today i added a second clownfish, much smaller, to my tank in hopes that it will breed with the other. I know that it usually takes several months for breeding to commence, but the bigger clown, presumably the female, started shaking. 

Is there any chance that they have already started to mate? I had the QT tank next to the other tank so that they could see eachother, but i just added the smaller one today. It was in QT for three weeks, with no signs of disease. Let me know what you think.

BTW, they aren't biting at eachother. It seems as if they are getting along.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

lots of things it could be, my guess would be that they are simply doing some dominance dances and such, just to figure out who is in charge.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

yea, mine did the same, especially the first couple of days. They are not mating.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If they are goinng to mate, you'll know it. A few shakes here and there don't mean much. When it's full out swimming around and staking out a territory..then there's a chance.
Also, supposedly, "tube like" "thing" come out of their body a few hours before they mate..from what i've heard.

Remember, just because you have a pair, doesn't mean they'll breed....


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks for the input


----------

